# Bella is on a diet...



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I've put poor Bella on a diet, she has steadily put weight on the last few months. I think it is because she has been spayed, she hasnt had any change in diet or exercise. I suppose she is 3 now so she is getting older, not old enough to be overweight.
She always got 2 mugs of dried food (Iams) with half a tin of wet meat twice a day, plus biscuits for treats, and a dentastix every day...and whatever she could pinch of the kids plates, and whatever food my mother could sneak her...
Anyways, a few weeks ago I reduced the dried food to one mug twice a day with the wet meat, and barely no biscuits or treats, and asked everyone not to feed her. She hasn't lost any weight.
So I have now as of yesterday dropped the wet meat too, and I am chopping up carrot sticks for treats (she loves them). 
If in two weeks time she has lost no weight I am taking her to the vets to be checked. 
I should add she gets plenty of exercise, two good walks a day, off leash and she runs really well, she is still very fit and doesn't tire.
She isn't massively overweight, can just see it creeping on and don't want it getting out of hand.
Any advice about the amount of food I am giving her, and if I am doing the right thing, would be welcome


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Chloe is now 5 and has been on the "Princess diet" for about 2 years. Bailey and she have their own meals.
Chloe's kibble is one cup of Timberwolf no grain premium kibble, 1/2 cup white ground turkey, and 1/2 cup cut up green beans. No treats.

She eats twice a day, 10 am and 7pm. She too was quite chunky at three and we have always done miles of walking off leash.


Good luck with your princess.
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I was hoping you would post that again, RBD (Chloe's "Princess Diet"). Maybe you picked up my brain waves. LOL ;D Thanks!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks RBD, Bella could eat loads and never put weight on until the last 6 months or so, she was always a lean looking dog, but big boned especially for a female Vizsla in fact most people mistake her for a male. She is fit and strong and very muscular, but then just lately I have noticed a little extra "padding".
This new pup I have is a tin ribs, and I am concerned she is too skinny! When I took her the vets for her jabs the other night, the vet said in her experience V's are either on the skinny side or more hefty and big boned like Bella. She said she bets that Layla will be one of these dogs, no matter how much I feed her she will be on the skinny side. We'll see...
Just feel like I am starving Bella at the minute, and she is sulking a bit, but its tough love, I want my dog fit and healthy. 
She is officially on a Princess diet now


----------

